# Streaming music or general audio from imac to airport express



## Tom75 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi all,

this is actually a general mac related question. I found out that it should be possible in mountain lion to stream any audio from the mac to air port devices such as air port express. Earlier it was only possible to stream from itunes but with this it should be possible to stream from anything, such as youtube, spotify etc.

The problem is that I cannot get it working. When I option click on the speaker symbol in the options bar, I can actually see my airport express station however I am for some reason not able to select it. The internal speakers are selected and I cannot change that.

The same problem when opening sound preferences, the airport station is there but cannot selected.

Is anybody using this feature? Would appreciate some help or tips to solve this because I would like to make thi swork.

Thanks and regards,
Tom


----------

